# Teich restaurieren



## Meymer (2. Feb. 2013)

Hallo, allerseits - dies ist mein erstes Posting hier im Forum,- vermutlich folgen noch manche, da ich viel Spaß am Thema Gartenteich habe. Wobei das Vergnügen allerdings uingefähr genau so groß wie meine Ahnungslosigkeit ist. Aber das kann sich ja ändern. 
Ich habe ein paar Einsteigeranliegen, auf die ich mit der SuFu keine Antwort gefunden habe, jedenfalls keine treffenden.

Erstmal zur Situation:

Ich habe meinen Teich (Folienteich) quasi fertig vor anderthalb Jahren  mit dem ganzen Haus inkl. Garten übernommen: Er ist etwa vor 35 Jahren angelegt worden, wohl nach damaligem Stand  durchaus sachkundig. Er ist  rund und hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 5 Meter. Als ich ihn übernahm war er vollständig mit Seerosen und __ Schilfrohr zugewuchert, die Wassertiefe schien nur ca 20-30 cm zu betragen - sofern man in dem Gestrüp überhaupt noch von Wassertiefe reden kann. Das Wasser war auch sehr trübe. Fische hatte ich nicht bemerkt und auch nicht erwartet, welche in der Suppe  zu finden. Ich war dann durchaus überrascht (und auch erschrocken), als ich dann nach dem letzten Winter, bei der Teich für mehrere Tage komplett durchgefroren war, nach dem Abklingen des Frostes ca. 15 tote Fische auf der Wasseroberfläche  vorfand... 
Ich habe dann im letzten Sommer versucht, den Teich vom Wuchs zu befreien, um wieder etwas mehr Wassertiefe zu erhalten und habe auf diese Weise ca. 2 Kubikmeter Seerosenwurzeln (armdick...) und  Schilfwurzeln herausgeholt. Die Wassertiefe beträgt dann an der tiefsten Stelle nun ca. 40 cm, viel tiefer wird es nicht gehen, weil dann schon die Steinlage auf der  Folie anfängt .
Nach starkem Regenfall kann der Teich bis ca. 75 cm Wassertiefe aufnehmen (er wird aus  einem Überlauf aus der Regenrinne gespeist), aber der Pegel sinkt nach nur wenigen Tagen  wieder ab auf 40 cm. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Teich ein Leck hat, es kann auch sehr gut sein, dass er von den umliegenden Pflanzen und Rasen aufgrund des Dochteffektes bis zu diesem Pegelstand leergesogen wird. Es ist in der Tat so, dass der Rasen  fast von allen Seiten dicht an den Teich herangewachsen sind, die Wurzeln mehrerer Büsche reichen ans Wasser. Eine Kapillarsperre habe ich nicht finden können - oder diese ist völlig zugewachsen.
Ich würde die Teichtiefe gerne verbessern, um vernünftig Fischbesatz zu ermöglichen. 
Ich bin im Moment etwas unschlüssig, ob es ausreicht, einfach nur eine Kapillarsperre einzurichten bzw.  die Uferkanten vom umliegenden Erdreich zu trennen (wie auch immer das hinzubekommen sein soll). Fragt sich bloß, ob ich damit das Problem gelöst habe, und ob nicht immer noch irgendwo ein Leck ist.
Ich überlege auch, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, den Teich soweit wie möglich auszuleeren  und eine komplett neue Folie inkl. Kapillarsperre auf die alte Folie zu legen. Ich denke, die Tage der 35 Jahre alte Folie, die drin liegt, sind ohnehin gezählt, von daher würde das vielleicht Sinn machen. Andererseits scheue ich davor zurück, weil ich viele __ Molche, __ Käfer und anderes Getier im Teich habe, und wenn ich den ganzen Moder raushole zerstöre ich das vermutlich alles. 
Ein Problem ist auch, dass der Teichrand extrem zugewachsen ist. Ich habe mal versucht an einer Stelle den Rand freizulegen und festgestellt, dass da ein ca. 30 cm dickes Geflecht  aus Mutterboden, Wurzelwerk, Rasen, __ Moos und Teichsteinen auf der Folie liegt. Es dürfte  extrem mühsam werden, dieses Geflecht weg zu bekommen. 
Mit größeren Maschinen mag ich nicht arbeiten, der Teich liegt inmitten eines dicht bepflanzten Gartens, da würde ne Menge kaputt gehen, wenn da ein Kleinbagger rundherum arbeitet. Ist ja auch ne Kostenfrage. Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, den Teich mit wenigen, gezielten Maßnahmen in den Griff zu bekommen, und nicht alles neu machen zu müssen.

War ein langes Posting, aber ich denke, meine Probleme wurden deutlich. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo Meymer,
:Willkommen2

Du hast die Ausgangslage ja schon gut beschrieben und auch die notwendigen Konsequenzen. 

Die Folie ist nach dieser Zeit brüchig, ein kompletter Austausch ist wohl das beste.
Die Teichtiefe ist zu gering für ein sorgenfreies Einsetzen von Fischen.
Die Pflanzen sind so üppig, dass ein Großteil davon mal raus muss.
Die Arbeit ist mit einem Kleinbagger deutlich einfacher. (100€ am Tag)

Lass uns mal mit ein paar Bildern an deinem Biotop teilhaben.
Was hast du künftig vor und welche Fische willst du einsetzen?
Welchen Kostenrahmen hast du dir dafür vorgesehen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo Meymer,

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Nach dieser Zeit ist die Folie auf alle Fälle überfällig und das wird auch der Grund für den
schnellen Wasserverlust sein.
Die alte Folie kannst Du sicherlich unten drin lassen, wenn Du aber sehr steinigen Boden
hast würde ich Dir zu einem zusätzlichen Flies raten.
Auch ich machte meinen Teichumbau mit Muskelkraft und nicht mit Bagger.
Ich würde auf alle Fälle versuchen auf eine Tiefe von 1,3 m und diese minimum 2 - 3 m²
groß machen, damit Deine Fische gesichert über den Winter kommen.
Bei einem Koi Teich solltest Du noch tiefer gehen.
Wobei ich bei Deinem Posting eher auf einen Naturteich schließe.


> Andererseits scheue ich davor zurück, weil ich viele __ Molche, __ Käfer und anderes Getier im Teich habe, und wenn ich den ganzen Moder raushole zerstöre ich das vermutlich alles.


Auch mir war es Angst um die vielen Molchen und Libellenlarven, die ich im Teich hatte.

Aber ich fing sie heraus und bot ihnen mehrere kleine Becken mit Teilen von der alten Folie
an, in denen sie schadlos die Umbau - Zeit überstanden.

Auch ein Ufergraben würde sich anbieten, da kannst Du das Problem mit der Kapilarsperre
dann auch gleich mit erschlagen.

Fotos wären auch noch sehr hilfreich.

LG Markus


----------



## Meymer (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo, erst mal Danke für die netten Antworten. Ich habe mal Fotos von meinem Tümpelchen angehängt: Eine Aufnahme, auf der man den Zustand vor dem großen Entkrauten sehen kann (das grüne in der Mitte ist der Teich...), und zwei vom derzeitigen Zustand. Das sieht natürlich im Moment sehr kahl aus, im Sommer ist da mehr grün drumrum, und ich habe schon mal an den leichter zugänglichen Stellen versucht, die Teichfolie zu finden.

@joerg:  Bei der Frage da mit Kleinbagger  ranzugehen, scheue ich einerseits die Kosten (man sagte mir hier 300,- € / Tag müsste ich wohl rechnen), und ich komme nicht überall vernünftig hin, jedenfalls nicht ohne den halben Garten kaputt zu fahren. Ich scheue auch den Aufwand mit dem Anliefern (habe keine Anhängerkupplung am Wagen) etc, und bin so ein Ding noch nie gefahren... Da vertraue ich doch eher dem Spaten... Ansonsten ist mir die Sanierung schon so 1.000,- € wert, Ich denke, das wird dann auch so für Folie, Fließ und Neubeplanzung drauf gehen.

 @moderlieschenking:  1,3 Meter Tiefe kriege ich nicht hin, ohne den Teich tieferzulegen, und dann müsste ich wohl die ganze vorhandene Folie entfernen.... wenn ich ggf. an einigen Stellen den Rand etwas höher ziehen könnte, könnte ich auf max 1 m kommen, und dann auch nur in einem Bereich von 1 m² Fläche...   Das wäre wohl zu wenig für die Fische, die Deinem  Avatar den Namen gegeben haben? Die würde ich nämlich gerne inkl. __ Muscheln dort ansiedeln... 
Kann man bei solchen Tümpeln denn einen erhöhenden "Rand" einziehen oder wird das über früh oder spät weggedrückt?
Wie muss ich mir einen Ufergraben vorstellen?

Ich selber dachte mir, ich gehe mit der Folie so weit wie möglich (bzw. so weit noch Gefälle  ist....) und ziehe dann einen ca. 15cm breiten Graben, in dem die Folie ausläuft, den fülle ich mit Kieseln. Ist es das, was Du meinst?

P.S. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Umquartieren, ich könnte in der Tat eine __ Senke mit Folie schaffen, in die ich den ganzen Modder (oder wenigstens einen Teil davon) zwischenlagere. Machen ausgewachsene __ Molche sowas mit, oder hauen die dann ab? Macht es Sinn, die für ein paar Tage in ein Terrarium zwischenzuparken? (Ich mag  meine Molche, und meine Molche mögen mich)


----------



## Clean12 (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Guten Tag Meymer,

erst einmal meinen Glückwunsch zum Teich und das Du dich ernsthaft damit beschäftigen willst. Mach' Dir doch mal Gedanken ob Du ihn nicht lieber als Naturteich lassen willst. Also Amphibien und Fische vertragen sich nicht wirklich gut. Das bekommt spätestens der Nachwuchs zu spüren...

1. Die __ Molche etc. kannst Du zwar ausquartieren, jedoch sind das wahre Kletterkünstler. Kommen auch locker Glaswände hoch (...also Abdeckung nicht vergessen).
2. Der von Dir skizzierte Filtergraben ist in dieser Form keiner. Darüber gibt es im Forum aber genügend Beiträge.

Das die Folie entfernt oder erneuert werden sollte, ist bei dem Alter unstrittig. Was ich an Deiner Stelle jedoch zuerst machen würde, wäre mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Dazu alles raus aus dem Teich! Erst recht die Steine und Modder. Solltest Du dich für den Naturteich entscheiden, wäre übrigens eine Tiefe von 80cm OK. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, ist der Arbeitsaufwand dann auch deutlich übersichtlicher (Wasser raus, Folie rein, vernünftige Kapillarsperre bauen...). Natürlich kommst Du dauerhaft nicht drumrum auch über Filter, Filtergraben etc. nachzudenken.

Greetz

Stephan


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo Meymer,
klick doch mal in meine Signatur, da siehst Du wie ich meinen Ufergraben gemacht habe.
Auch ich habe meinen Teich höher gelegt, da bei mir bei 1 m Tiefe meine Kapilarrohre für
die Erdwärme verlegt sind. Bei Dir schaut mir das so aus als würde das Grundstück höher liegen
wie der Teich, das ist definitv ungünstig, weil bei jedem Regen unnötig Nährstoffe in den Teich
gelangen. 
Nichts desto trotz würde ich versuchen die alte Folie rauszunehmen und dann etwas tiefer
zu graben. Du kannst ja dann die alte Folie wieder unter die neu Folie machen.
Versuche auch dass Du einen relativ großen Bereich mit ca. 50 cm Tiefe in Deinem Teich
machst, dies ist der Bereich in dem sich die meisten UW - Pflanzen wohl füllen - auch viele
Seerosen ( gerade die kleinwüchsigen) müssen nicht viel tiefer wie 50 cm stehen.

Auf alle Fälle würde ich Deinen Teich als Naturteich bzw. naturnahen Teich belassen.
Ich verzichte komplett auf Filter und Filtergraben und habe fast das ganze Jahr klares
Wasser - trotz Fischbesatz.
Wobei ich definitiv von größeren Fischen bei einem Naturteich abrate.
__ Moderlieschen sind da in meinen Augen die einzige vernünftige Lösung.


LG Markus


----------



## Meymer (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Also so 100%ig habe ich das Dingens mit dem Ufergraben trotz umfangreicher Recherche hier im Forum  noch nicht verstanden. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, legt man sowas als natürlichen Filter und Überlauf an, um einfliessendes Wasser zu regulieren:?
Wie dem auch sei, bei meinem Restaurationsprojekt wäre eh kein Platz und keine Gelegenheit, sowas anzulegen, da ich ja auf mehr oder weniger vorgegebenem Raum agieren muss und keine Erweiterung, sondern - wenn überhaupt - eine Vertiefung anstrebe. Mir geht es ja im wesentlichen darum, zu verhindern, dass die umliegenden Pflanzen den Teich leersüppeln. Zu diesem Zweck würde ich - soweit ich hier keine anderen Vorschläge erfahre -  ungefähr sowas wie auf der anhängenden Skizze anstreben: Einen umlaufen Graben von ca. 15 cm Breite, in dem die Teichfolie ausläuft und der den Teich vom Rasen und dem Wurzelwerk trennt, gefüllt mit Kieselsteinen, dann folgend eine Flachwasserzone mit Pflanzmatten und /oder Kieseln belegt.  Richtig so?

@Moderlieschenking: Beieindruckende Arbeit an Deinem Teich, aber ich scheue dann doch die Mühe und den Aufwand des Höherlegens durch eine Mauer. Ich glaube, ich finde das ganz gut, dass mein Teich so direkt in den Garten ausläuft. Mein Garten hat eine leichte Hanglage, vielleicht mache ich sowas mal an der auslaufenden  Seite, um insgesamt mehr Tiefe reinzubekommen. 

Mal ne Frage: Wann ist eigentlich die richtige Zeit, um die Sanierung in Angriff zu nehmen? Kann man das jetzt schon beginnen (natürlich ohne Frost),  oder sollte man bis ins Frühjahr warten?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo Meymer,
so wie Du das gezeichnet hast wird im Prinzip auch ein Ufergraben gemacht.
Nur dass im Ufergraben Nährstoffe sind, d. h. da ist auch Gartenerde drin.
Zur Auflockerung hab ich auch feinen Kies und auch Sand eingebracht.
Der Sinn und Zweck vom Ufergraben ist, dass dort eine nährstoffreiche Umgebung für die
Teichpflanzen angeboten wird.
Denn wie alle Pflanzen wollen auch Teichpflanzen Nährstoffe.
Würdest Du Deine Teichpflanzen in den nährstoffarmen Teich geben, so kümmern sie
eher dahin - im Ufergraben dagegen haben sie genügend Nährstoffe um kräftig zu wachsen.
Im Teich dagegen wird versucht möglichst nährstoffarm zu bleiben - denn sonst hast Du 
ständig mit Algen zu kämpfen.
Bei Deiner Zeichnung würde ich nur abändern dass Du eine Pflanzstufe so zwischen 30 und
50 cm waagrecht einbaust - besser ist sogar noch wenn diese nach aussen hängt.
Dies hat den Vorteil, dass das Substrat nicht ständig in die Tiefzone abrutscht.

LG Markus


----------



## Meymer (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

OK & Danke für die Erläuterung, ich denke, ich habe das Prinzip begriffen, das ist sehr einleuchtend. Ich frage jetzt mal nicht, ob die Fische, soweit vorhanden, nicht auf die Idee kommen, in den Ufergraben (bzw. in die nährstoffreiche Flachwasserzone) rüberzuschwimmen und dann dort nicht mehr rausfinden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo Meymer,



> Ich frage jetzt mal nicht, ob die Fische, soweit vorhanden, nicht auf die Idee kommen, in den Ufergraben (bzw. in die nährstoffreiche Flachwasserzone) rüberzuschwimmen und dann dort nicht mehr rausfinden.



Dazu muss ich noch schreiben, dass der Ufergraben vom Teich durch den Uferwall 
getrennt ist. Dieser ist ca. 3 - 4 cm höher wie die maximale Wasserhöhe im Teich.
Das hat den Sinn, damit kein Nährstoffreiches Wasser vom Ufergraben in den
Teich fließen kann. Andersrum ist dies ja gewollt.
Deswegen werden am Uferdamm die Ufermatten verbaut, die dann praktisch das Wasser
vom Teich in den Ufergraben ziehen - somit trocknet der Ufergraben nie ganz aus.

LG Markus


----------



## samorai (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo Markus!
Ich verstehe Dein Konzept garnicht.Einmal schreibst Du vom Ufergraben mit Gartenerde, damit die Pflanzen gut wachsen,dann sagst Du auch deswegen ist Dein Teich so klar, nun stellt sich herraus das der Ufergraben vom Teich abgetrennt ist. Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun (wenn getrennt)? Was passiert denn wenn es mal drei Tage hintereiander regnet? Gibt es für so einen Fall einen Überlauf? Oder gelangt die "nährstoffreiche Suppe" dann in den Teich?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn es hohe und lange Ufer geben sollte,damit der "Dreck" nicht in den Teich gespühlt wird.Also wozu Gartenerde wenn es sich gewissermaßen selber düngt?

LG Ron!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hallo Ron,

ich habe es in meinem Teichbaubericht eigentlich genau beschrieben, aber hier nochmals die
Kurzfassung.
Mein Ufergraben ist getrennt vom eigentlichen Teich.
Im Ufergraben ist normale Gartenerde (nährstoffreich) drin - im Teich versuche ich möglichst
keine Nährstoffe rein zu bekommen.
Normalerweise ist im Ufergraben der gleiche Wasserstand wie im Teich, da im Ufergraben
das Wasser schneller verdunstet ( mehr pflanzliche Abnehmer ) zieht es mir über meine
mit Sand eingeschlämmten Ufermatten das Wasser vom Teich, über den Uferdamm, in
den Ufergraben.
In meinen Ufergräben habe ich Sollüberläufe verwirklicht, welche ca. 3 - 4 cm tiefer sind
wie meine Dammkrone.
D. h. bei Starkregen läuft das Wasser vom Ufergraben nach aussen in die Prärie ab.
Sollte es nun wirklich so viel regnen, dass mein Teich überläuft, so würde das Wasser in
den Ufergraben laufen, da aber dort das Niveau einige Zentimeter tiefer ist als die Dammkrone, läuft das Wasser sofort weiter ab.

LG Markus


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Teich restaurieren*

Hi Markus!
Ja, habe verstanden!

LG Ron!


----------

